# Tool question on type of Allan set



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We been trying to figure out what kind of a tool this is. It looks like an star/Allen screw head with a raised pin in the center of the screw. 
So a reg. Allen set won't drop in due to the pin in the center.

I've been all over around our area and no one know what it is other than it some kind of a safety screw. 

Dose any one know the name of it so we can start searching to get this tool or set? 
To hard to get a photo of it due to it so far down in a hole in a fixture we need to get apart.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

They are tamper-resistant fasteners.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#tampers/=sroay4


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ha ha, BRO! Tamper!

Noel, it sounds like these kind of screws:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#tamper-resistant-screws/=srodyo

Requiring a driver that is either pin-in-torx, 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#pin-in-torx-keys/=srof0i

Or pin-in-hex:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#pin-in-hex-drivers/=srof8b

CJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That them Ciiffy J.
Tamper-Resistant Torx 
Now have to figure out the size of the one I need.. Now i can put in larger caps In my outdoor Bugger to kill these 6 inch flying insects.. 
They almost fly away with my little people. lol. 
Tks Noel


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Noel, if you're ok with the cheap route, HF has a set for $5.49:

http://www.harborfreight.com/7-pc-star-tamper-proof-key-set-97471.html


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Noel, if you're ok with the cheap route, HF has a set for $5.49:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/7-pc-star-tamper-proof-key-set-97471.html


 
tk's Cliffy. I was just there yesterday and not one person new what I was talking about. Going back tomorrow now that I know what I'm looking for and cheap is fine. 
Going to replace them with hex head screws later on anyway.
. 
Also, I just had a buddy of mine, that restore old cars just called me and he has a set of them.

So thanks again for a the fast help..  Noel


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Noel, I have a set of them, too. Needed them to get into some tamper proof schedule holders when i was working.


----------

